# Se eu te pego



## maruans

Hola,

Hay una canción en portugués que se está escuchando bastante en mi país que se llama "Se eu te pego".  Alguien me puede decir en español q siginifica.  El verbo _pegar _que significa en este sentido?

Gracias!


----------



## willy2008

Pegar quiere decir agarrar,pero informalmente se usa con sentido sexual , desde dar un beso hasta tener relaciones.


----------



## pkogan

Yo entiendo que en español se trduciría *Si yo te agarro. *Pero esperemos lo que digan los brasileños


----------



## Istriano

Sería ''Si yo te cojo/pillo'' (en España/Colombia) o ''Si yo te agarro'' (en Argentina/Méjico).
Dependendo do contexto, o verbo _pegar _pode ter conotação neutra/assexual ou extremamente sexual (''pegação nos banheiros públicos'')
como ilustrado no dicionário Aulete:



> _*PEGAR*
> __26. *Bras. Gír.* Manter com (alguém) relacionamento amoroso sem compromisso. [td. : Estava pegando a vizinha.]
> 
> _


Então, a tradução poderá ir desde o verbo _coger _espanhol até o verbo _coger _argentino (ou _follar _espanhol). 
Mas é que o significado sexual não pegou geral. A gente não deixou de usar o verbo _pegar_, como aconteceu na Argentina com o verbo _coger _(ainda usadíssimo na Colômbia e na Espanha).
Tampouco deixamos de usar o verbo _comer_, ainda mais comum nesse sentido. 

Eu traduziria: _Si yo te cojo,_ visto que, no clipe, a coreografia ''oficial'' da música inclui movimentos libidinosos.
Pudera! Se trata de regravação de uma música baiana de 2 anos atrás. 

(Palavras como _coger _em espanhol e _rapariga _em português são algo problemáticas, por isso melhor evitá-las no Novo Mundo  )


----------



## rafabevi

O "pego" na música tem indiscutivelmente o sentido sexual. Por isto eu traduziria para COGER (pelo menos na Argentina): Si yo te cojo.


----------



## willy2008

Como comentario, en Argentina la palabra cojer, es de muy mal gusto, aunque se usa y mucho, pero jamás la van a escuchar en una canción ; es considerada una palabra muy grosera.


----------



## Istriano

Vos tenés razón:



> *coger1 *1 tr/intr _grosero_Tener relaciones sexuales § 2 tr _grosero_ Vencer o superar ampliamente § 3 tr _grosero_ Generar un perjuicio o un daño importante; *coger**se*1 tr _grosero_ Tener relaciones sexuales.  § 2 tr _grosero_ Vencer o superar ampliamente.  § 3 tr _grosero_Generar un perjuicio o un daño importante.



(Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina; Voz Activa/Clarín)


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Vos tenés razón:
> 
> 
> 
> (Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina; Voz Activa/Clarín)


A diferença principal é mesmo essa: em português, _pegar_ pode ter conotação sexual (principalmente no Brasil), mas não é uma palavra feia ou grosseira, contrariamente ao _coger_ da Argentina, por isso eu também não aconselharia a tradução _"Si yo te cojo"_.


----------



## brasileirinho

A ideia foi passada pelos comentários anteriores, resta agora que cada país traduza de acordo com a sua realidade.

Eu acho que 'Ay si te agarro' é a melhorzinha de modo geral, pois passa ambas as ideias de _pegar _um objeto e _pegar _alguém.


----------



## willy2008

Alentugano said:


> A diferença principal é mesmo essa: em português, _pegar_ pode ter conotação sexual (principalmente no Brasil), mas não é uma palavra feia ou grosseira, contrariamente ao _cojer_ da Argentina, por isso eu também não aconselharia a tradução _"Si yo te cojo"_.



Ojo ,porque coger con G es agarrar, el otro término aunque no figura en el DRAE se escribe con J.


----------



## Fanaya

willy2008 said:


> Ojo ,porque coger con G es agarrar, el otro término aunque no figura en el DRAE se escribe con J.



Bueno, '_co*j*er_' creo que es más propio de Argentina. En España, aunque no utilizamos el verbo en ese sentido, en el caso de que lo hiciéramos lo escribiríamos como '_coger_'. Al fin y al cabo viene de aquellos tiempos en que los españoles fuimos a América cuando los conquistadores *cogían* a las indígenas a la fuerza para ya todos sabemos qué.


----------



## Istriano

Para llamarlas _guapas_.  Guapa significa _osada, valiente_ en Argentina. Nunca se usa en el sentido de _linda_. 
(Mientras tanto, en España _linda _suena cursi y sólo se usa en Galicia, y en Canarias, por influencia gallega  ).


----------



## Csalrais

Istriano said:


> (Mientras tanto, en España _linda _suena cursi y sólo se usa en Galicia, y en *Canarias, por influencia gallega*  ).


No, al menos según mi experiencia.

Ver este mensaje y el mío anterior en ese hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2350179&p=11806529#post11806529

En ese hilo se habla de como calificar a los hombres pero te puedo asegurar que en toda mi vida no he escuchado a ningún canario llamar lindo/a a otra persona. Como mucho "que cosa/ita más linda" hablando de bebés o parecidos.


----------



## Istriano

Bueno, un amigo mío de Facebook usa esa palabra.  Él es de Las Palmas (GC).


----------



## Csalrais

Istriano said:


> Bueno, un amigo mío de Facebook usa esa palabra.  Él es de Las Palmas (GC).


Me perdonarás si tengo a mi experiencia, la de mis conocidos y a lo que me dicen mis padres como guía de cabecera al respecto .

En todo caso si te reconoceré que a lo mejor los canariones sí la usan pero me es una palabra totalmente ajena en Tenerife con ese sentido (y he tenido algo de trato con grancanarios).


----------



## Istriano

Es que el español canario se está peninsularizando...Está cada vez más frecuente el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto y del argot peninsular, entre otras cosas 
En treinta años, vos hablarás hecho un madrileño.


----------



## Csalrais

No te lo voy a negar, de hecho tengo establecido que la cosa comenzó hace unos 20 años cuando las comunicaciones se hicieron verdaderamente fluidas con la Península. Hoy en día es tan común que te traten de "tío" como de "chacho" (lo habitual entre los jóvenes de aquí). Otra cosa es que se quiera ver como algo malo y yo solo lo veo así cuando un uso sustituye totalmente al otro.


----------



## englishmania

Um aparte: A conotação da palavra "pegar" não é muito negativa, mas a coreografia associada à canção tira quaisquer dúvidas.


----------

